# What do you think of my new blue eyed buckskin



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Ha ha sucked you all in :wink:

Little bit cross eyed, I love bung eyed animals he he









We share many common interests:

Riding









Studying in bed









Cleaning my room obsessively









"Well you left your socks lying around, get it yourself."









Making the bed together









Enjoying the reward of a freshly made bed


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Just so you know, your cat has world domination in her 5 year plan...I can see it in her eyes...LOL


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Ha ha, luckily for the world she is incredibly dumb. No idea what is going on from one minute to the next! You know how they say a cat always lands on its feet? Not true. Never seen so much faceplanting into furniture in my life!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry to tell you, Sarah, but you are wrong about the color! I'd rather call it gray! :rofl: Very cute creature though!


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

I was thinking some sort of Dun. Lots of factor there!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Sorry to tell you, Sarah, but you are wrong about the color! I'd rather call it gray! :rofl: Very cute creature though!


WHAT???? I must inform the registry.



DunOverIt said:


> I was thinking some sort of Dun. Lots of factor there!


Yeah, there is definately some striping on the tail eh?


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Aww how cute. I had a blue eyed palomino cat


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Oooh, a palomino cat, that would add to the collection nicely!


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Hahaha, I clicked on this thread thinking "oh boy, here we go AGAIN, another moron probably bought some fugly horse just because he's buckskin with pretty eyes". I am pleasantly surprised this was not the case. Adorable kitty!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Some moron - HUH???

Giggle, I know what you mean though :wink:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

DunOverIt said:


> I was thinking *some sort of Dun*. Lots of factor there!


Nuh, no black spine stripe! Definitely gray! I hope it won't go white with age! :lol:


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Nuh, no black spine stripe! Definitely gray! I hope it won't go white with age! :lol:


Yeah me too, if she turns plain white with age then I'm kicking her butt out on to the street, right where I found her:rofl:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, she's adorable.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

sarahver said:


> Yeah me too, if she turns plain white with age then I'm kicking her butt out on to the street, right where I found her:rofl:


That's the way to go for sure! You know, when that cute puppy or kitten pees all over the place, eats all shoes, and just grow and not such a cutie anymore - it's time for them to go.... :think: :rofl:

Although its too often to be truth, unfortunately, given number of animals in our local shelters...


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks smrobs!

I forgot to mention, I called her Indira (Himalayan goddess of beauty) but I call her Indy for short. My two syllable rule for animal names extends to all species ha ha.

ETA: Kitten, this little girl wasn't even lucky enough to make it to a shelter, she was dumped on the side of a road in a carboard box. Inside was a very scared, very traumatised kitty. Of course I HAD to keep her, I'm such a sucker for unwanted animals!!


----------



## HorseKisses001 (Mar 14, 2011)

Haha she's a cutie XD Except watch out, if she's standing over you during the night, with claw extended...O,o


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

sarahver said:


> Ha ha, luckily for the world she is incredibly dumb. No idea what is going on from one minute to the next! You know how they say a cat always lands on its feet? Not true. Never seen so much faceplanting into furniture in my life!!


This is part of the plan. She is leading you to believe she has the personality of a goldfish, while she plots her takeover as you sleep. I think you missed the huge discussion of cat psychology in the PE thread. Hahahaha.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Aw, so fluffy and nice! 

ETA:
Her pasterns are quite long and I think she has a lump on her right fore hoof (paw?). Might want to get that checked out.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I love your new kitty! She looks like she has tons of personality!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

i laugh so much at those pictures, you're cat is stunning!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Paint Cat lives here*

I just have a registered Paint cat, you know the very rare "Tuxedo Paint".


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Tiny, clearly your Paint there has Splash. I suppose I should test my Paint just like that for it, don't you think?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

O,o he scares me !! But I want one!


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

sarahver said:


> Some moron - HUH???
> 
> Giggle, I know what you mean though :wink:


Lol, sorry, didn't look at the name, just looked at the title!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Hehe, very cool


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

What a cutie! If it worked this is a rescue kitty from the side of the road, too! She didn't even have a box-just very mattery eyes & LOTS of fleas. But she is all better now & just had her 5th birthday!


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Haha! Very cute Sarah! Congrats on your new addition! =) 

I have a nice little appaloosa to throw into the mix!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> I just have a registered Paint cat, you know the very rare "Tuxedo Paint".
> 
> View attachment 58137
> 
> ...





Cacowgirl said:


> What a cutie! If it worked this is a rescue kitty from the side of the road, too! She didn't even have a box-just very mattery eyes & LOTS of fleas. But she is all better now & just had her 5th birthday!





Shasta1981 said:


> Haha! Very cute Sarah! Congrats on your new addition! =)
> 
> I have a nice little appaloosa to throw into the mix!


 
*ME WANTY!!!!* Animal hoarder....who??

Thanks for the lovely words guys, you all made me giggle actually, everyone that meets her keeps talking about her evil look ha ha. You wanna know what is really creepy? Every night she sleeps on my pillow, very sweet. Except occassionally I wake up in the middle of the night to find her sitting at my head staring down at me with said evil look :twisted:

But I love her anyway.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

All we can tell from these pictures is that she is incredibly adorable! Please read up on how to take proper conformation pictures! She's weirdly proportioned...Necks are supposed to be 1/3 of of the body, not just a smidgen! And I think you have a genetically mutated tail...Usually the bone ends much earlier! I'm starting to think you don't even have a horse... 
Oh? You AREN'T talking about a horse? That's a cat?
Well you have a lovely cat!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

^^He he, at least I have desensitised her to the saddle sufficiently....Unfortunately she's on the the saddle, rather than the other way around...

Will post better confo shots soon, sorry I should have known better.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Shasta, is your cat a Bengal?


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Hahaha good one! Your cat is very cute.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

sarahver said:


> ETA: Kitten, this little girl wasn't even lucky enough to make it to a shelter, she was dumped on the side of a road in a carboard box. Inside was a very scared, very traumatised kitty. Of course I HAD to keep her, I'm such a sucker for unwanted animals!!


I'm sure you are.  

I have 2 cats from shelter and handicapped one I picked on street as 3 weeks old kitten. One big fat cat now.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

She is a Bengal! You must be a cat lover, tiny. Most people have no idea what she is! =)


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Shasta, she is an amazing looking cat, looks like she stepped out of the jungle!

KV - What a beautiful photo, I love when cats and dogs get along, you cat is definately erm...rotund eh? All the more to cuddle!!

Indy, being the less than intelligent creature that she is, has only one response to dogs as there are two big dogs at our house - she freezes terrified and waits for me to come and get her :roll:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

She is cute. Not very good conformation photos though.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks Sarah! She is my little peanut! =)


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I raised seal points for years so your pics hit a soft spot. When my older son got his own place he bought a magnificent male lilac point. Altho he was crossed with a seal point, the kittens were always lilac.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Aw, what is a seal point? Is that what she is? When I took her into the vet their best guess was a himalayan cross, hence her name. But I really have no idea, she is approximately 1 1/2 years old so she is fully grown but TINY!!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Dang you I want a bengal!!!!!
Or a Scottish Fold:









Or a sphynx cat!:










Yay for exotic kitties!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Shasta,
My old cat Oscar is part Bengal. He has nice markings, but not as nice as that puss. Our other cat, the "paint Tuxedo" , Elvis ( or . .Lumpy, Lumpy Buckets, Bucket o' Lumps, Lump Sucker , or Dimbo as he is commonly known) is half Scottish Fold and is a Polydactyl cat. 6 toes on each paw. The extra toes curled back into "lumps" , hence the name. He is a lovebug but the dumbest cat I have ever seen. My husband says he has the IQ of rake!


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh Eliz, they are a total riot! If you are serious I can put you in touch with a great rescue! =)

Tiny I always get excited when I see someones cat who is part Bengal! They are great companions. Well, all cats are!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Eliz they are gorgeous!

I have always wanted a manx, there is something adorable about a cat with no tail!! 









Guess I'll have to wait for the next boxed kitty delivery...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, a long time ago, we had one of the barn cats get up into the motor on the truck during a cold winter day. When the truck was started, he lost his tail to some moving part in there. He was known as Bob for the rest of his life :lol:.


----------



## Whitney13 (Mar 6, 2011)

I used to have a palomino paint cat named Tommy but he had to stay in Oklahoma when I moved back to Arkansas.:-(


----------

